# Just Another Sausage Sunday



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh...wasn't that an 80s song by the Bangles?

Sausage Sunday, top left to right:

7 lbs - Black Pepper Jerky (antelope)
13 lbs - Southern Breakfast Sausage (pork)
13 lbs - Polish Sausage (pork)
15 lbs - Elk/Pork Droëwors (say "drewavors" like you have a mouthful of mash potatoes)
13 lbs - Elk/Beef Boerewors (say "boo da vors" or "boo er vors" )
15 lbs - Salami (elk)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm impressed! Bangles-- Just another manic monday. Sausage looks outstanding!!


----------

